# Need '89 Maxima gear ratios



## Alan284 (Feb 5, 2005)

A friend has a 1989 Maxima with an automatic transmission with a non-working speedometer. I need the gear ratios for 4th (O.D.) and the final drive ratio so I can calculate the rpm for a given speed so she can use the tach as a temporary speedometer.

When the speedometer quit I replaced the speed sensor and the speedometer immediately started working. I tested the old speed sensor and it put out voltage pulses when I rotated its shaft. So it was probably good. Now the speedometer stopped working again. Any ideas? Bad connection? Anyone had a similar problem?

Thanks for any help.

Alan


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The gauge itself is also prone to go out, but I would suspect you have a bad connection or wire somewhere closer to the speed sensor, since it helped when you replaced it the first time.

There are the ratios from a '94 auto, but I'm sure they're the same in the 89.
1st: 2.785
2nd: 1.545
3rd: 1.000
4th: 0.694
final: 3.642

tire height is roughly 24.5", which comes out to about 850 revolutions per mile on the tire. should be everything you need. good luck fixing the speedo.


----------

